# Latest tricolor litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These are Tracker's grandbabies; severl of them even have the scalloped markings on the neck,shoulder. They are about 8 days old.
There are both black and chocolate tris in this bunch.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They are beautiful  x


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They are lovely.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Precious


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Little triz gots little eyez....aw...wook at da itsybitsycutsiewootsieteensieweensiemousiewousies.....*slap*...thanks I needed that. :roll:

Is there anything cuter than a baby mousie when it first open it's eyes?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

"Is there anything cuter than a baby mousie when it first open it's eyes?"

No, no there is not, especially when those eyes are within the skulls of tricolor meeces :mrgreen:


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

OMGOSH adorable. <3


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Kitten mice give me the 'attack of the cutes' at about 2.5 weeks, right when their ears start perking forward. I lose all track of time holding them at that age. Breakfast is rushed, perhaps not cooked, or I'm falling into bed around midnight. All due to those little faces. :lol: 
Nice bundle of sweet babies.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A couple of days ago , before the eyes started to open, when they just curled up, the whole bunch of them in my cupped hands, and went to sleep...*melt*..now all I have to do is look at them and they spaz out all over the place...gotta luv 'em, tho. , before the eyes started to open.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh my freaking goodness, they are adorable!


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

What cute, sweet, adorable, and precious critters!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are about five days old now. There are three babies (the ones that are pale) from Santee and Sarge in with this bunch, as this doe only had four babies and Santee produced 11 babies. I culled a couple of runts, leaving Santee with six babies after fostering the other three.




Mom and Pop


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Three weeks? That can't be. But they look great.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

aawww, such beautiful babies!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

FM: I don't know how I came up with that number...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are about a week old. The pied fawn babies are from Santee and Sarge's latest litter.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

They are so dang cute!!!!!! I just love their spots!


----------

